# Ringing a bell to go outside



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

How do I teach my dogs to let me know they need to go out? Specifically, I want them to make a noise (ringing a bell, for example). This is a little embarrassing since I've owned all my dogs for a long time, but our situation has changed. Previously I could see the back door from my home office (I work from home), so I would notice when they went to stand by the door and could just let them out. Now, however, I moved in with my boyfriend and can't see the back door from pretty much anywhere we spend time in the house, so them silently standing by the door doesn't do much good. My 2 oldest dogs have poor bladder control too so often when they need to go, they really need to go and can't wait until I let them out the next time. As a result, we've had a some accidents right next to the back door. 

I've taught my dogs to ring the bell itself, but I can't seem to make the connection to "ring bell when you need to go out." Right now, when I do see that they want to go out or we go on one of our regularly-scheduled trips outside, I have them ring the bell first and then let them out immediately. Am I just not giving it enough time (these are older dogs, after all, and set in their ways) or is there something else I need to do?


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

We got Nala at 8 weeks and she was completely house broken in 2 to 3 weeks using the bell. All I did was every hour, I walked her to the door and hit the bell which was at her nose height with my hand and take her out to go potty. Within a week she would hit it with her nose to go out.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Do you have the bell hanging on the door itself where they can hit it with their nose? I don't know other than standing at the door with them and ringing it every time that you take them out so that they would associate the bell ringing with outside. I just hung mine on the door and it didn't take long for my boy to ring it, sadly to say he will also ring it just to get to go outside even when he does not need to potty. 

Hope that you find something that will work so that they can alert you.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah, it's hanging right at nose level so it's really easy. I think I probably just need to give them more time. After all, when all you've had to do to go outside for the last 12 years is stand quietly by the door, it might take a bit to get in the habit of having to ring a bell first. 

Amusingly enough, my GSD has already developed an understanding of the bell. Of course, he's never been the problem since he will vocalize at the door when he needs to go out. Isn't that the way it goes? LOL


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

Everytime you catch them at the door ring the bell then open the door. Everytime you think they need to go out, bring them to the door, ring the bell then put them out.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

This is a little different, since my puppy was 12 weeks when he learned to ring the bell..with older dogs it probably isn't quite as easy. Everyones suggestions are great, but you also mentioned that they already know how to ring the bell...try letting them out everytime they ring it. It will seem a little much at first but they should quickly make the connection...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've always had a verbal cue associated with the door opening - "outside". (I have an additional potty cue, for once we're out there.) So when I taught the bell, we'd walk up to the door, I'd ring the bell, and say "outside" as I opened the door, which helped associate the bells with going outside. 

I first taught Cassidy, who was a couple years old at the time, because she would sit in front of the door and wait to be noticed. The door we use is from the house to the garage, and then there's a door in the garage into the dog run down the side of the house, which is the potty area. If we were in the living room watching TV we couldn't see the hall where the door was, and sometimes we'd notice she wasn't around and go looking for her, only to see her sitting at the end of the hall in front of the door. Who knows how long she had been patiently waiting, but she would not bark or whine or scratch at the door to alert us that she need to go out, so I got some bells to hang over the doorknob. 

I ordered them online, they showed up on a Wednesday evening, and by Friday she was tentatively bumping them with her nose to go out. I made a big deal about it - "YES! Outside!", and I'd open the door for her. It didn't take long at all before I could just ask her "do you have to go outside?" and she'd run to the door and ring the bells.


----------



## Marc (Oct 25, 2012)

This might not work for everyone, and its very lazy, but here is how I did it.

1) Hang a bell from the door handle.
2) continue potty training in the usual fashion, however make sure to ring the bell (either by touching it yourself, or by the natural opening of the door) everytime you take your dog out.
3) once your dog understands he/she has to "Go" outside, wait for them to jump up at the door, before letting them out.
4) once the dog is jumping up, when he/she needs to go, gradually switch to only opening for bell rings.
5) your dog should naturally progress to just ringing the bell, rather than jumping up, especially if the bell is keep low enough for him/her.

Maya will now always ring the bell when she needs to "go potty", apart from if she has an accident (in which case we take her outside) or if its raining (we try to be ontop of her when it rains so we take her out quite regularly.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

FirstTimeGSD said:


> This is a little different, since my puppy was 12 weeks when he learned to ring the bell..with older dogs it probably isn't quite as easy. Everyones suggestions are great, but you also mentioned that they already know how to ring the bell...try letting them out everytime they ring it. It will seem a little much at first but they should quickly make the connection...


Oh I definitely let them out every time they ring. I think it would defeat the purpose otherwise.  I even let them out when they accidentally brush against it or whatever.

Thanks for all your suggestions. It's going a little better. I think we're starting to make the connection, it's just hard to get them in the habit.


----------



## gotahaveaGSD (Dec 7, 2012)

My wife and I tought our GSD to ring a bell because we live in a condo and didn't want her to bark and bother other neighbors. 
The way we did it was every time she hinted she needed to go out I rang the bell we tied to the sliding door handle. After a day of doing that we would wait by the door when she hinted she had to go out, and ring the bell and wait for her to hit it with her nose. And when she would do it we would excitedly say good girl and open the door. She got it in two to tree days. 
The problem was when we would go to my brothers house for the weekend. She would need something on there door handle to notify us that she wanted to go out. It took about a month or so to train her to bark or sit near the door to let us know she wanted to go out. ( only at other people's houses )
She still uses the bell at home all the time. Works perfect for our situation.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have to be honest.... I taught Kira to ring her bell to go outside. 

Not sure if you watched the old classic "Honeymooners", where Ralph rings the bell every time he wanted his maid.

Well. Kira became such a PIA I had to break the habit. Every minute, all I heard was "jing-a-ling-a-ling". It drove me nuts.

Now she just sits by the back door, and waits until I notice. If she REALLY has to go, I may get a little "ruff" out of her.

Be careful what you wish for


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> I have to be honest.... I taught Kira to ring her bell to go outside.
> 
> Not sure if you watched the old classic "Honeymooners", where Ralph rings the bell every time he wanted his maid.
> 
> ...


Hahaha  that is a draw back of the bell method. But it does make housebreaking easier. Nala is just about nine months now and has out grown the bell. She just sits by the door and looks at us or brings us her leash now.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

YES. GABE DRIVES ME CRAZY WITH THAT BELL!

He rings it not only when he HAS to go outside, but every time he WANTS to go out (which is often, considering his favorite toys are sticks).


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Anitsisqua said:


> YES. GABE DRIVES ME CRAZY WITH THAT BELL!
> 
> He rings it not only when he HAS to go outside, but every time he WANTS to go out (which is often, considering his favorite toys are sticks).


^^^ Yep ^^^:thumbup:


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Anitsisqua said:


> YES. GABE DRIVES ME CRAZY WITH THAT BELL!
> 
> He rings it not only when he HAS to go outside, but every time he WANTS to go out (which is often, considering his favorite toys are sticks).


I think it happens to everyone that trains this way. The only way I know to cure it is to figure out your dogs potty schedule and then ONLY let them out when you know they should have to go. Otherwise tell them 'nope!' or whatever negative marker you use. The smart ones figure out the rules and knock it off. The not so smart (or stubborn) just keep on a-ringing those bells


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Anitsisqua said:


> He rings it not only when he HAS to go outside, but every time he WANTS to go out (which is often, considering his favorite toys are sticks).


:thumbup: Mine too although as they've gotten older they don't abuse it as much. 
Harley tricks Annie with it if he wants something she has. He rings the bell, she drops her toy thinking they're going outside and runs to the door. He runs over and grabs her toy. She's 5 and still hasn't caught on.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

Haha yeah, I'm definitely prepared for that, though currently they're all using it reliably but not excessively. I think I just wasn't giving them enough time originally. 

The nice thing about my dogs is that Hector is the clingiest dog you'll ever meet so he's always in the room with me unless he has to go out (and also has very good bladder control so he can wait until a scheduled potty break), and the other 3 are old and arthritic. This is good because when the weather is warm, I just leave the back door open so they can come and go as they please, and when it's too cold for that, they don't want to be outside much anyway! I can hope, anyway.


----------

